# Services that use screeen printing?



## badspell68 (Aug 23, 2011)

Are there any services using a printing method that is more like the look and feel of screen printing? I was looking over Spread Shirts stuff and their product looks real plastic like and is not what I am looking for.

​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you looking for "print on demand"? If so, you won't find that with screen printing.


----------



## badspell68 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh...

I'm new to the T shirt world and hoping to deliver a nice product ans shirts that are soft with soft printing. What are the best services for that type of printing and what are the main on-demand sites out there?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What are the best services for that type of printing and what are the main on-demand sites out there?


The main on demand sites are listed above as subsections (CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection, Spreadshirt)



> a nice product ans shirts that are soft with soft printing


For soft printing on light colored garments, print on demand using DTG (direct to garment printing) would work. All 4 of those places use direct to garment printing and would probably work fine for light colored t-shirts.

For dark garments, the print on demand printing *generally* won't be as soft.

If you're talking about the soft prints you see in retail stores, those are done with screen printing. Not on demand, but purchased in bulk. On light colored garments it's called water based ink screen printing and on dark colored garments it's called discharge screen printing.

But if you don't have the budget to do a run of screen printed t-shirts (the minimums usually start at 24 or 48 of the same design), then print on demand (DTG) might be your only option and you may have to settle for a slightly heavier feel to the print.


----------

